# Stopping a foreclosure.



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'm trying to stop a foreclosure and reinstate the payments. The bank holding the nore is Chase. Because the property is part of an estate, I had to jump through some hoops just to get chase to talk to me. They asked for several documents to be faxed to them so I could get access. I had to write the loan number on the documents.

It impressed me that their incoming system was able to immediately attach the documents to their file.

I'm trying now to make a cash payment. Friday is the drop dead date. Chase has not been able to come up with reinstatement amount. They're supposedly working on that. The CSR said that once they have the number I can wire the money via Western Union using a city code, a state code and the loan number. I'm thinking Chase has their own city code.

Does any of this sound suspect. I'm not thrilled with using Western Union due to the related scams I've read about. Does anyone know how to interpret the city codes?


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

No western union. You should be able to step into any Chase branch and pay cash on the note.

Foreclosure doesn't immediately mean possession. You really need to speak to a lawyer. Is this the estate of a dead person or a living person?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I was told unless the amount was correct a local branch would not be able to post the money. I did find out the city code is Chase home lending. I'm not concerned about possession.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have paid a mobile home payment a time or two over the years with a western union quick collect pay with that city code, etc. it works, I could stand at the western union place for about 10 or 15 minutes then call my contact at the receiving in and give them the routing code, and all was good.

Worked everytime.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Is your name on any of this. You can stop the forecosure temp by using QWR's if there is. I wouldn't give any body a dime unless I had something in writing stating what the would be the results of the pmts. have they posted public Notice for three weeks before this

If Chase is the Bank that services the note and they haven't come up with an amount they can stop the foreclosure. All they have to do is make a phone call.
I can give you a paper trail 18" high of the tricks and lies these banks can do


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

You cannot afford not to have a lawyer. I don't understand why they would want money sent via Western Union.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldn't send any money Western Union.

A bit off topic, but....
We had a lot of people coming into the mission who talked about having trouble with Chase. I don't know if that is a nationwide issue or just something around the area with the branch here? They are very difficult to work with.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Whatever you do, get it all in writing before doing it. It could be that Chase is difficult to work with OR it could be that because Chase is so big, more people have worked with them, causing their name to come up more. I would seek the advice of an attorney as well. Better safe than sorry. Good Luck!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll add on to another's suggestion. Go in your local Chase Bank, ask to speak to the Manager, have that Manager call and confirm the amount you need to pay. Then, pay it in person! No way would I trust doing it any other way...


----------



## EvoQ (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriChristie makes a Most Excellent Suggestion. I have dealt with a Similar Situation. Chase is on the List of Aggressive/Fraudulent Lenders. Go and check out this link that is Specific to Chase Foreclosures http://bayareagreatthing.hubpages.com/hub/foreclosure-timeline 

I have used Western Union to pay Mortages/Car Loans, on several occasions when the circumstances dictated it. I would suggest to avoid it but if you can't then there is nothing to worry about as far as Chase getting the Money, etc. In Fact Western Union payment is much quicker and is clear evidence towards a payment.

Regardless; several people have mentioned getting things in writing. Currently that is almost impossible to do with these Banks. I have also been Lied to by a Lender on several occasions when it came to Payoff amounts, etc. There is No tried and True way to avoid such situations as these Aggressive Banks will do whatever is Necessary to get every penny they can out of you.

I would think that it is Not too late to get a Lawyer to Help you. but then again it is Hard to trust them too now-a-days. For they too will drag it out as long as they can to make you give them the maximum they can out of You. Working face to Face with a Baker is the Ideal situation. If that is Not an Option then working with Chase by Phone might be the only option you have depending on the circumstance. but I suggest as these Banks do so often and Record the Conversation. be Sure to tell the Chase employee that you are Recording them, this will serve as Evidence if it comes to that. Most Cells phones are capable of recording Conversations, but be sure to be direct and use the recording only as statements of exact Conversations, make no claims etc.

Check out that Link that I listed, it will help guide you to How Far Along you are thru the Foreclosure process. People do not understand that it takes a rather long time before it is too late. There is a Solid set in stone process that has to be followed by Federal, State Laws. That Link will help you with that. 

Lastly I hope this all works out for you. I also have been in the position of trying to come into the process, get involved and help others in Foreclosure. Just be aware of what you are doing. When all else fails you can walk away, sometimes it might be the best option. Crossing my Fingers for you !


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

First, hire an exerienced lawyer who specializes in foreclosures, and do it yesterday. Next, be aware that there is no reason that any transfer of funds needs to involve western Union, Candygram, or any other outside party, this is a matter of a wire transfer from an estate account to the bank holding the mortgage, and needs to be handled as such. As an executor, you should have an estate checking account established to deal with any incoming, or outgoing, estate related funds. If you don't have one set up, you should also do it immediately. The IRS looks at last and final returns pretty carefully, and being a bit too casual with the decedants funds is a great way to get their attention. Last, paying a large sum to the bank should happen as a result of you, your lawyer and the bank reaching agreement as to the particulars of your revised contract, and after all parties have signed on to the agreement. Rushing to wire money to a scumbag outfit like Chase, based on the direction of a customer service flunky is going to do nothing but screw you out of a pile of money.


----------



## genuck (Aug 22, 2011)

TNHermit said:


> Is your name on any of this. You can stop the forecosure temp by using QWR's if there is.



What are/is QWR's?

I'd like to hear what happens with this, I am becoming executor to my mothers estate and her house is through Chase. I would like to keep it, but if I can't I'm not paying another dime on it. Any more advice?


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

genuck said:


> What are/is QWR's?
> 
> I'd like to hear what happens with this, I am becoming executor to my mothers estate and her house is through Chase. I would like to keep it, but if I can't I'm not paying another dime on it. Any more advice?


Google it. Basically a delay tactic where you accuse the bank of not having correct information, and demand documentation to verify. Remember, every state and even county can be different. I live in Northeastern PA. and our county (Monroe) makes it REALLY difficult for the banks to do quick, shady, or sloppy foreclosures. Literally, the rules handed down in this little county have nothing to do with how the game is played in Delaware, Bucks, montgomery, etc....... You need a lawyer. Some folks fail to understand the gravity of being an executor. It's a job that needs to be done completely, professionally, and properly. If any other party has anything to gain from the estate and questions how you performed your executor duties, or if you end up attracting the attention of the state or feds with the estate returns, it can get real unpleasant. Good luck.


----------



## genuck (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks, the one time I don't google something  I am working with a lawyer, it's been kind of thrown on me since the other two people involved are out of state and don't really want anything to do with it (unless they are getting some money out of it) Hopefully it goes well, I really suck at this kind of stuff. Thanks! I will need the luck


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Update: I was able to stop the foreclosure and reinstate the mortgage by sending the money to Chase via Western Union.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Darren said:


> Update: I was able to stop the foreclosure and reinstate the mortgage by sending the money to Chase via Western Union.


 Maybe a great bit of news, maybe it was a huge mistake. Do you have an accounting of exactly how they have applied the funds? Are they tacking on any outrageous fees at this point? Remember, nothing you have agreed to in a phone conversation means a thing, they can and will deny that it happened. A customer of mine just got a notice that his bank has obtained homeowner's insurance on his home, as he has failed to maintain his policy. This place has been in foreclosure for a while now, and failed to sell at auction, with a high bid of $186K. The bank tack an $7100 for his annual homeowners bill. They claim that the house is worth 
$690K. We have another neighbor who now has $37K added to his $277K mortgage, due to all the fees, and B.S that the bank has pulled in the last two years. Hope it all works out for you. I hope anybody else in your shoes takes the time to find a good lawyer before tossing money at a bank that has a long history of screwing thier foreclosure customers.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

wharton said:


> Maybe a great bit of news, maybe it was a huge mistake. Do you have an accounting of exactly how they have applied the funds? Are they tacking on any outrageous fees at this point? Remember, nothing you have agreed to in a phone conversation means a thing, they can and will deny that it happened. A customer of mine just got a notice that his bank has obtained homeowner's insurance on his home, as he has failed to maintain his policy. This place has been in foreclosure for a while now, and failed to sell at auction, with a high bid of $186K. The bank tack an $7100 for his annual homeowners bill. They claim that the house is worth
> $690K. We have another neighbor who now has $37K added to his $277K mortgage, due to all the fees, and B.S that the bank has pulled in the last two years. Hope it all works out for you. I hope anybody else in your shoes takes the time to find a good lawyer before tossing money at a bank that has a long history of screwing their foreclosure customers.


You make good sense. BUt tell me where you find a lawyere that will fight the banks. I been fighting for five years. My lawyer and otheres I have talked to barley even know of RESPA 6 or QWR's. I been writing my own off templates.
The banks just send you back a load of crap and give no answers to what you ask. SO the circle just goes round and round.
All I have asked for is a complete accounting since loan inception since 2009 when CW/BOA suddenly told me I was 24 months behind. All I had to do ,and to this day, is put check numbers to dates. I still can't get it done. My house has gone from 295,000 evaluation to less than 100,000.. and they continue to charge PMI, Pay my insurance and taxes,
I've told them for three years (three mortgage holders (ITs MERS loan)) they have two choices .either rewrite the loan so I can get back on my feet or I walk. Here I set 

The lawyers tell me just to sit tight, plant my garden and not cause trouble. I have called and wrote every govt agency, congressman that claims anything to do with the loan or be able to help you out and all I get is "that's to bad but we cant help you"

Under RESPA I should be able to sue for damages. But they tell it take four or five years

--- is everybody thinking


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

genuck said:


> Thanks, the one time I don't google something  I am working with a lawyer, it's been kind of thrown on me since the other two people involved are out of state and don't really want anything to do with it (unless they are getting some money out of it) Hopefully it goes well, I really suck at this kind of stuff. Thanks! I will need the luck


Yea, it really does suck. I'm on my third round as executor in the last four years. The joy of selling houses, dealing with scumbag banks, a bat turd crazy sister, a BIL that couldn't be bothered to do his part........I could go on. Really. I wouldn't wish it on anybody. BTW, your lawyer can confirm, but it's probably best that your disinterested, out of state folks stay that way. PA. isn't too fond of out of state executors, and it can involve a pretty pricey bond for anybody who wants to be one, but can't prove that they spend a majority of their time here. Good luck.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

TNHermit, Sorry to hear of the mess you are in. Locally, we are the foreclosure capital of the state, pushing nearly 9000 single family home foreclosures since the beginning of the collapse in this county, IIRC. This obviously has resulted in a lot of local lawyers who are very experienced at dealing with the banks. it also resulted in a county judicial system that will no longer allow the treatment you are receiving. The bottom line is that the bank has to meet with the homeowner, and a court appointed mediator to negotiate a workout, and to prove that the bank is acting in good faith. If the bank fails to comply, they are not allowed to foreclose. Another issue seems to be that the banks are trying really hard to avoid foreclosing and ending up with more empty homes, and more REOs that continue to decimate property values in the area. A buddy of mine went to his court required mediation, and before the bank showed up, he asked the mediator, "hey, off the record, how long does this go on before I really need to worry about getting tossed out of my house?" He was told that, at least in this area, if you keep your taxes and homeowners current, it will be at least three years until the bank start getting serious about taking possession. 
In your case, the only thing you can really do is to maintain a great paper trail, keep up the fight, and don't let it ruin your health. Andy Mozillo, CW and BOA, are all devil's spawn. It's a tough spot to be in, I feel for you.

EDIT, I did not put that angry red icon at the start of this post, and it doesn't show up on my screen when I hit edit?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

wharton said:


> TNHermit, Sorry to hear of the mess you are in. Locally, we are the foreclosure capital of the state, pushing nearly 9000 single family home foreclosures since the beginning of the collapse in this county, IIRC. This obviously has resulted in a lot of local lawyers who are very experienced at dealing with the banks. it also resulted in a county judicial system that will no longer allow the treatment you are receiving. The bottom line is that the bank has to meet with the homeowner, and a court appointed mediator to negotiate a workout, and to prove that the bank is acting in good faith. If the bank fails to comply, they are not allowed to foreclose. Another issue seems to be that the banks are trying really hard to avoid foreclosing and ending up with more empty homes, and more REOs that continue to decimate property values in the area. A buddy of mine went to his court required mediation, and before the bank showed up, he asked the mediator, "hey, off the record, how long does this go on before I really need to worry about getting tossed out of my house?" He was told that, at least in this area, if you keep your taxes and homeowners current, it will be at least three years until the bank start getting serious about taking possession.
> In your case, the only thing you can really do is to maintain a great paper trail, keep up the fight, and don't let it ruin your health. Andy Mozillo, CW and BOA, are all devil's spawn. It's a tough spot to be in, I feel for you.
> 
> EDIT, I did not put that angry red icon at the start of this post, and it doesn't show up on my screen when I hit edit?


Thanks
What part of the world are you in


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

TNHermit said:


> Thanks
> What part of the world are you in


 Northeast PA. We live in a facinating experiment that failed. in the late 80s a few pioneers figured that commuting from our area to jobs in the NYC marketplace made a lot of sense. This trend later became know as Uber-commuting and we live in the "Ex-urbs" or as far away as you can reasonably live from your job, and still commute to work, as in 90-100+ miles, each way.
Houses were 1/4 the cost and taxes were too cheap to even think about. They started a 20 year boom that exploded the population. It also created the need for a massive public school system, with billions spent on new and renovated schools to accomodate the influx. Well, once the depression started in '08, it was like somebody pulled the plug on the bath water. New home construction came to a near halt, the migration stopped, and many went back to live with families after they lost their jobs. In 2005 you couldn't build 3000 sq.ft McMansions fast enough to keep up with demand, now you can't give them away. The taxes however continue to climb, as we still need to pay the mortage on the Taj Mahal school systems, and deal with the fact that the state still fails to live up to our own constitution, and pay their fair share of the cost of public education. 
Now we are mothballing schools all over the region, while completing the last of the 100 million dollar Taj Mahal renovation projects. We are seeing continual declines in enrollment, and huge growth in programs for the increasing percentage of kids who live in poverty. In my county we rank at the 98th percentile nationwide in real estate taxes, and most of that goes to the schools. As you can imagine, with a community that is this unstable, we see a lot of foreclosures. The DW and I are listing our home shortly, but our street is awash with foreclosures, and the prices are way down. Bottom line is that we need to move on. I can't retire in a place where a small, modest ranch on a rural lot has a $500/ month tax bill. Apparently nobody else will either. The other night I asked the realtor if he gets a lot of retirees moving to the area? After he chuckled, he told me that NOBODY is moving to the area to retire, they simply will not saddle themselves with the high real estate taxes, no matter how desirable the area is, or how cheap housing gets.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

wharton said:


> Northeast PA. We live in a facinating experiment that failed. in the late 80s a few pioneers figured that commuting from our area to jobs in the NYC marketplace made a lot of sense. This trend later became know as Uber-commuting and we live in the "Ex-urbs" or as far away as you can reasonably live from your job, and still commute to work, as in 90-100+ miles, each way.
> Houses were 1/4 the cost and taxes were too cheap to even think about. They started a 20 year boom that exploded the population. It also created the need for a massive public school system, with billions spent on new and renovated schools to accomodate the influx. Well, once the depression started in '08, it was like somebody pulled the plug on the bath water. New home construction came to a near halt, the migration stopped, and many went back to live with families after they lost their jobs. In 2005 you couldn't build 3000 sq.ft McMansions fast enough to keep up with demand, now you can't give them away. The taxes however continue to climb, as we still need to pay the mortage on the Taj Mahal school systems, and deal with the fact that the state still fails to live up to our own constitution, and pay their fair share of the cost of public education.
> Now we are mothballing schools all over the region, while completing the last of the 100 million dollar Taj Mahal renovation projects. We are seeing continual declines in enrollment, and huge growth in programs for the increasing percentage of kids who live in poverty. In my county we rank at the 98th percentile nationwide in real estate taxes, and most of that goes to the schools. As you can imagine, with a community that is this unstable, we see a lot of foreclosures. The DW and I are listing our home shortly, but our street is awash with foreclosures, and the prices are way down. Bottom line is that we need to move on. I can't retire in a place where a small, modest ranch on a rural lot has a $500/ month tax bill. Apparently nobody else will either. The other night I asked the realtor if he gets a lot of retirees moving to the area? After he chuckled, he told me that NOBODY is moving to the area to retire, they simply will not saddle themselves with the high real estate taxes, no matter how desirable the area is, or how cheap housing gets.


This is why its such BS to believe anything the MSM is trying to push recovery. I got Pushed out of CO mts and they are paying the same price up there. TN in this area down't fluctuate a lot but the GM retirees started coming down and then try to change things like they had in MI. Go figure. Locals are tring best to keep them from wrecking things. Anyway last time I looked there were over 600 places for sale in a five mile radius here in the hills. Not real epensive but more tha a 10+ % unemployment can sustain. And the realtors wont even talk to you. I've tried to get info on three pieces of land.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Good grief - my yearly tax bill is only $102! If you add back the Homestead exemption credit it would be a whooping $452 a year - 20 acres, 2100 sq. ft. home, outbuildings, etc.


----------

